# Photo shoot



## bunnychild (Jul 22, 2012)

My friend is really into photography and so I asked her to help me do a shoot on my rabbits but I need some help with photo ideas and good places for them. my house doesn't have the best light. My bedroom, kitchen and bathroom have the best lighting


----------



## MikeScone (Aug 2, 2012)

*bunnychild wrote: *


> my house doesn't have the best light. My bedroom, kitchen and bathroom have the best lighting


I usually just take candid shots wherever Natasha happens to be. Because of her black fur, it's usually necessary to use at least some level of flash to add some highlights to the fur. 

If you're looking to take posed portraits of the bunnies, where you do it doesn't really matter. You're better off using artificial light so you can control it. If you are going to use natural light, set up across from a window so you're not shooting in the glare of full sunlight. Use a panel of white cardboard to reflect light where you want it so you can get some three-dimensionality and highlights. 

I'd get a roll of no-seam paper (a heavy paper used for backgrounds in professional photography - so called, because you can use the roll to fair out the seam between wall and floor) in a neutral color or grey to use as a background. Suspend the roll of no-seam from above and roll it smoothly across where you're taking the picture. Then put the bunny and a prop on the paper and shoot.


----------



## bunnychild (Aug 2, 2012)

Thx thats helpful


----------

